# Gästepass gesucht :)



## Shelly22 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablo und WoW Spieler.

Habe noch nie Diablo so wirklich gespielt.
Und teil 3 sieht echt toll aus.
Was ich noch besser finde ist das man es auch zusammen Spielen kann.

Deswegen suche ich ein Gästepass und würde mich freuen mit den jenigen zusammen
zu spielen zu können =).
So kann ich noch leichter meine Kaufentscheidung machen.

Headset für Ts3 habe ich. =)


LG


----------

